# S54 Oil Cooler Question



## Tommy V (May 6, 2002)

a) Someone stated that the S54 engine has a semi-dry sump lubrication system with pressure and scavenging pumps to minimize oil starvation. Is this true? And if so, is it bad to overfill the S54 motor by 1/2 to 1 quart to eliminate common BMW valve ticking that occurs when tracked, autox'ed, driven hard.

c) How high have any S54 owners seen the oil temp go? Ive seen on a day with 100 degree temp about 220ish level, otherwise 200 most of the time, slightly under on very cool days.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tommy V (May 6, 2002)

Go to the Z3 section for answers and info.................


----------

